# Remote Lighting



## snowscaper (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking to install some remote control lighting in my basement HT. This is a new cnstruction project so it is in the studs only phase. Can anyone recomend a system that will control "dim" four or five runs with no more than four fixtures "cans" on each with one remote. I see that Luton makes a reasonably priced single remote for one run or a very expencive whole house system. Can someone help me find the middle ground?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Lutron Spacer system is what I used in our last HT and what I will probably use again. You can configure these in multiple ways. I used 2 dimmer switches, one controlled 4 lights in the back and the other controlled two lights in the front. Both were programmed into our Universal remote. They make either a 600 watt or 1000 watt dimmer switch, depending on how many light and the light wattage you plan to use on each switch. They also have the screwless cover plates that snap on. It is a very reasonably priced setup. If there are better options, I would sure like to hear about them myself.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The Lutron Grafik Eye is another solution. Very nice and clean - remote capable, etc.

Bryan


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I am using an X10 system/dimmers and their IR Remote box, along with a Harmony 890 Remote with the RF extender. Works very well. I only have three "zones" and I just turn them off or on, I set my wall sconces up to their dimmed position and when they turn on they are in the dimmed position, and in the off position they are of course off, the other zones are either off or on, but they dim to off or brighten to on its not abrupt on or off.

Minus the Harmony 890 the total setup was around $100 (3xInwall dimmer switches, 1x IR535 IR Command Station)


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Ocelot home automation controller, 3 Leviton DHC scene capable dimmer ccts, 5 lighting macros - and real time dimming of each individual cct in 10% increments.

The ocelot does all my IR macro duties as well, so no pointing the remote for 10 seconds at a time waiting for it to step through multi-step macros.


----------

